# GSD standard



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

The standard doesn't talk about weight, only height, but there is a recommended weight.

Males: Height at the wither 60 cm to 65 cm (23.6 inches - 25.6 inches)
Weight 30 kg to 40 kg (66 lbs- 88 lbs)

Females: Height at the wither 55 cm to 60 cm (21.7 inches - 23.6 inches)
Weight 22 kg - 32 kg (48.5 lbs - 70.5 lbs)

Where does your GSD fall? You can check more than one option if you have more than one dog.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

my male is within standard (low end for a male)
my female is above standard in height but within the male standard for weight.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

One of my males stands 32 inches at the withers, very tall boy. The rest of my pack seem to fit the standards.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Grace is within weight - 68 lbs, but over height at 25 inches...tall and narrow.
Kira is 64 lbs, 23 inches...short and stocky.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Ivy fits within the height standrad but is above the 70.5lbs standard recommend for a female.....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Vala and Nike are both within standard. Alexis is above in both height and weight.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

My female I believe is within standard but my male is way above the standard weight and height.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I searched for so long to find a puppy who would be oversized *slightly*(not a Shiloh!)..... but was NOT _deliberately_ bred to be large. Meaning, the breeder prioritized working ability, temperament, nerves, health-- but _just happened to have _a stud who produced the same large size as himself.

Grimm is currently 27" tall and around 90 lbs. He will fill out and broaden considerably in the coming year and a half. His father is a muscular 111 lbs. Czech lines are often very muscular and heavy-boned with wide heads and builds, but they can be below standard, within, or above.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Kayla is above the standard. She stands at 25" and carries about 80 lbs.

Lancer is is currently at 23" and about 56 lbs. At 6.5 months he has a bit of growing still to do so we'll see where he lands.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan is 23 1/2 inches, 68lbs which seems just right for her fine boned willowy frame. I'm wondering how the heavy boned girls could possibly fit into this, especially when they get into their senior years. 

Morgan at age 7 lbs has put on an extra 10lbs and wears it well. She was 58lbs when she was young and that always looked too thin.

Otto I'm not counting in the poll becuase he's too young. He's 6 months next weekend, 21" and apx 60lbs. Both his parents were within standard, his father being on the short & thin side for a male.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

heh, i didnt think to give numbers...

Tilden is 2yrs 24.5" 65lbs
Gia is 9yrs 26.5" 80lbs


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Gracie is compact - 67 # and 23 1/4"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Both mine are above: Kacie is 25" and 78# big boned LC
Onyx is 27" and 90# she just turned two.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Toozer is slightly taller than the standard for bitches. She is 24 7/8" tall and weighs in at 58 lbs.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi LicanAntai,

My female is ... ooh! 13 months old a few days ago! Wow.

She is just above 23 inches, and weighs in a petite 53 lbs. 

I wonder if she will fill out some. She looks like a healthy adult, just on the smaller side.


----------



## kanabp (Oct 1, 2008)

Tucker, 5 months, 2 weeks. Height: 26, weight: 66 lbs


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Kaiser, 25.5", 92lbs

Wulf 24.5", 85lbs

Kali 22.5", 70lbs

Nara 22", 70lbs (but should be closer to the low 60s... she's a bit of a chunk)

Raven 23.5", 76lbs

Della 22.5", 66lbs


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Yukon is above for both.

Weight: 92lbs

Height: 26.5"

He's a very well proportion dog.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Mace is in standard although he is still a puppy at 11 months, but I dont expect him to get much taller (if any). He's about 24.5 inches tall and 74lbs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog is 24&1/2" and he weighs 90lbs. he's an import.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Strauss is 27" even at the withers and currently weighs 82 pounds.

Justin is just at 26", not sure on his weight...probably 92ish

Ranger is 25 3/4" and weighs around 80


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

mikko is taller than standard at 26 3/4", but his weight is within standard at 70 pounds.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

The boys are over for height at 26 and 26.5" but they are within normal range for weight at just over 70#.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Woa!

I knew that there were many dogs over the standard, but almost half of them is way more than I had expected.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

<span style="color: #000099">Cody</span> Little bit over height
Height: 25.9''
Weight: 75-80lbs (his weight changes between here a lot)

<span style="color: #FF0000">Isa</span> She's over height standard but is petite in weight. 
Height: 25.4''
Weight: 65-70lbs


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

For Molly's agility jump height card, she measured in at 26" so she is over standard for height, but within the weight range. She is usually between 68-70lbs.


----------



## sheriff125 (Dec 10, 2008)

standard.. but still a little light for 1 1/2 i think.... 70 lbs


----------

